# TruckCraft TC140 tailgate spreader replacement



## HLCjohn (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello! We have a TruckCraft TC140 tailgate spreader replacement for sale. The controller is currently not working on this item. We are looking to get $2,000.00. We are located in Grove City, Ohio.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

bump to top for a nice spreader i seen today why i was buying some pumps to rebuild.thanks, good luck this winter


----------

